# My 150gal south america tank in 2001



## newcichlidking (Dec 30, 2017)

This was my 600 l tank in 2001 with P. altum, M. altispinosa, H. zebra and A. anostomus. The pictures were made by an analog camera and were later converted to digital with a high loss of quality. They all spawned and raised fry in this tank for at least one week. Then I removed the offspring. Some (all P. altum) starved.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Your pictures are not showing


----------



## newcichlidking (Dec 30, 2017)

I know, but I was unable to upload. Messaged to admin for help without any response ´til yet.

Now a got feedback from admin. Hope he can help me.

Now I got a solution for the problem from Nebthet78. The pics were just too big!

Thanks for advice.


----------



## newcichlidking (Dec 30, 2017)

*Here are the pics*









































































The pics are very small and blurred, due to the fact, that I had to resize them. An additional loss of quality occured, unfortunately. Remember, they had been analog pics originally and were digitized by taking pics from paper prints. I will not post pics in this poor quality again.


----------

